# isopods in florida??



## fangsalot (May 21, 2010)

i cant seem to ever find any.im assuming the fire ants dont let then be,but i dont know.are there even isopods here in central/east coast of florida?


----------



## ZephAmp (May 21, 2010)

When I was in Ft. Lauderdale I found plenty of millipedes, isopods, and cockroaches. Dunno if that's near you, but basically; just check off-to-the-side looking beach areas with a decent amount of hardwood leaf buildup.


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K (May 21, 2010)

Yeah just look in your garden or digs around your front area near the house you should find a few. I'm in Ocala the horse capital and we have woods all arund us so they are plentiful


----------



## xhexdx (May 21, 2010)

I have them all over the place here as well.


----------



## fangsalot (May 21, 2010)

WTH!? ive lived here 11years and ive never seen any.i lift rocks and logs all the time and all i see are fire ants.ive looked in west palm,port st lucie,jupiter and royal palm,and nothing.


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K (May 21, 2010)

Look in more moist areas or right after in rains in the front yard agaisnt the walls of your houss/apartment up against the trees and so on. When you look too hard, of course you won't find any.


----------



## fangsalot (May 21, 2010)

i guess ive been looking REALLY hard:wall:


----------



## fangsalot (May 21, 2010)

cmon!!!no isopods here????!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




\ ;

	
	
		
		
	


	




;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## Scythemantis (May 23, 2010)

I've lived here about two or three years and have only found them in certain areas. They don't seem to like the very sandy areas and I've definitely never seen them under those long pine needles; those seem to be toxic to just about everything.


----------



## Lucas339 (May 23, 2010)

i find them at work.  i have a couple thousand now.  i find them in moist areas under rocks.


----------



## Obelisk (May 26, 2010)

I find them a lot in my backyard, as well as many other places. I always find them hiding under rocks, tiles, boards, etc.


----------

